# [Vorstellung] eRepublik



## LMM (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte euch heute ein Browsergame vorstellen, vom dem ich mittlerweile seit über 10 Monaten ein Anhänger bin. Der Name des Browsergames ist *eRepublik*. Dieser Post wurde im der deutschen Community verfasst um neue Spieler mit ins Boot zu holen.

*ZUR ANMELDUNG HIER ENTLANG*: klick(Referrerlink)

Kurze Anmerkung zu den Referrerlinks:
eRepublik bietet ein Bonussystem für Spieler, die neue Spieler ins Spiel bringen, Sie erhalten einen 10% Bonus auf ihr tägliches Training, sowie bei genügend Anmeldungen eine SocialBuilder-Medalie . Es ist *KEIN* Diebspiel, ich erhalte durch euren Klick allein keinen Bonus. Ihr könnt euch auch gerne direkt über die Hauptseite einloggen (klick). 
--------------------------------
In eRepublik geht alles darum, den Lauf der Geschichte einer riesigen virtuellen Gesellschaft mitzugestalten. Als Bürger in der Neuen Welt kannst du tatsächlich etwas bewegen - und deine wirtschaftlichen, politischen oder militärischen Träume verwirklichen. In diesem Spiel gibt es keine virtuellen Gegner, keine zufälligen Ereignisse. Jede Entscheidung wird von einem Menschen getroffen.

*Wirtschaft:*
Arbeite zuerst in den Firmen anderer Mitspieler und verdiene dein erstes Gehalt, gründe deine ersten Firmen und werde selbstständig, stelle Mitarbeiter ein und behersche die globalen Märkte. Oder handle auf dem Währungsmarfkt mit den insgesamt 67 Währungen und verdiene dort dein Geld.

*Politik:*
Tritt einer Partei bei oder gründe deine eigene. Werde Parteipräsident oder lasse dich in den Kongress wählen und bestimme über Steuern und  Bündnisse, Krieg oder Frieden. Und wenn dir das nicht reicht, werde Staatoberhaupt, besetzte die Ministerien neu und verhandle mit den anderen Staaten über neue Allianzen.

*Medien:*
Grüne deine eigene Zeitung, verfasse Artikel zu den unterschiedlichsten Themen, egal ob Fun, Wirtschafts- oder Wahlanalysen, Auslandsberichte, es gibt noch mehr Sachen, lasse deiner Fantasie freien Lauf.

*Militiär:*
Trainiere täglich, schließe dich der Bundeswehr oder einer anderen Militäreinheit an und verteidige im Kriegsfall dein Heimatland, verdiene Rangpunkte und lasse dich zum General und darüber hinaus befördern. Wenn der Spieß umgedreht wird helfe deinem Heimatland beim erweitern des Einflussgebietes, sodass es zum größten der insgesamt 66 Länder wird.


In diesem Spiel gibt es mittlerweile über 200.000 Spieler weltweit, es werden täglich mehr. Doch leider ist eDeutschland in einer präkeren Lage, von den östlichen Nachbarn ePolen und eUngarn teilweise eingenommen befindet sich eDeutschland momentan in einem Wiederstandskrieg. Und hier kommst du ins Spiel, eDeutschland fehlt momentan der Nachwuchs um sich wieder komplett zu befreien.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir einen kurzen und positiven Einblick ins Spiel gewähren und würde mich freuen dich ingame und innerhalb der Community außerhalb des Spiels zu sehen. 
Nachfolgend noch ein paar nützliche Hinweise und Links:

1. Lest den Anfängerguide
2. Kämpft nur, wenn ihr es euch leisten könnt, eure Wellness wieder aufzufüllen. Wellness ist das A und O bei eurer Arbeit, da es die Produktivität massiv beeinflusst.
3. Ihr werdet anfangs relativ viel Gold erhalten. *SPART ES AUF*. Schmeißt es nicht aus dem Fenster, falls ihr die Spielmechanik noch nicht vollständig verstanden habt. Gold ist etwa das 30-fache der Ingamewährung wert. 

Das edeutsche Forum: eGermany | eDeutschland ; Foren-Übersicht
Anfängerguide:[Guide] Die ersten Schritte in eRepublik
Ircguide: [Guide] Wie komme ich in den IRC?


*ZUR ANMELDUNG HIER ENTLANG*: klick


Falls ihr Fragen habt stellt sie, entweder im Forum, im IRC,oder direkt per Ingamemessage. Ich werde versuchen sie  zu beantworten.


Es grüßt im Namen eDeutschlands
LordMcMoney

zweifacher Finanzminister und
zweifacher Kongressabgeordneter,
eDeutschland


----------

